# steadiness



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

First check your form stance,grip,posture, bow arm,draw arm etc.now your sight will always move around this is called your natural arc of movement.trying to control the shot and hold your pin rock steady will lead to tension,overholding,and target panic.you have get it in your shot sequence and ingrain it in your brain to stop focusing on your pin it is just your front anchor,instead focus on the center of target(it doesnt move)let your pin float and immerse yourself in aiming and let the shot break.your arrow will go where you are mentally focused,doesnt matter where pin is.if your focused on center arrow will go there even if pin isnt in center when shot breaks.aiming is what the mind sees not your eyes.stop staring at pin(just front anchor)and stop controlling,focus on center and let shot happen.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Excellent Advice!!!! Archers Helping Archers


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

:thumbs_up.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Lots of practice.It's simple really.If you are shooting bad then shoot until you quit doing that.Most of it has to do with strength.Your shaking because you muscles are straining and because your mind wont let them relax.That's one of the leading causes of target panic imo.Shoot daily and shoot until you cant shoot no more and then shoot some more.Do that for about two weeks to a month straight and you'll lick your little problem.I know you said tomorrow but your fix aint gonna come quite that quickly I'm afraid.


----------



## whitetail92 (Nov 23, 2010)

well i went home last night and got my girlfriend to watch me when i draw. she told me i was leaning back. then i noticed that i was putting all my weight on my back foot. reading on here i saw that some say your weight should be on the front foot. so i tried it and WOW. it was easier to draw and it felt natural. my bow was steadier and a lot more easier to hold.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

in regards to practice we enter a fine line.perfect practice is what you want. 10 well executed shots are better than 200 arrows shot while not concentrating fully.furthermore if your shot sequence isnt correct&form all your doing is ingraining bad habits.do not shoot till your muscles are exhausted,believe me 30 fully focused shots aiming hard is mentally exhausting.


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Practice with a purpose, not just to shoot.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Excellent advice from [email protected] 

Leaning back often (not always) is an indication that your bow's draw length is a couple of inches long. 

Get this checked by someone who understands good form. In general, you should stand up straight and at full draw, the nock should be directly below your eye.

Your release may be too long also. 

If your arrows are not going where you are aiming, you are either on the brink of serious problems or already there. Get some competent coaching as soon as possible.

Also, if that's happening to you, taking a shot at live game is not ethical. But that's between you and God. If you don't disappoint either of you, you will be ok. 

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

One thing that has helped me alot is to RELAX! I find myself getting to tense when shooting sometimes, rather it being shooting to much or not shooting very well, and I cant keep my pin stable. Find a video of Liam Grimwood shooting, that is what I try to immitate, he is completely relaxed through his whole shot process. Of coarse Your DL and DW needs to set for yourself properly.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd keep that girlfriend around a while if I were you...ha ha... I worked for years getting my wife to become a decent coach for me, and she has been very very helpful and a great resource of instant feedback. I use a video camera (digital) to check my form all the time just to keep me dialed in...it's good review and you learn to watch other people, both those who are doing it right and those with issues and you become a better archer as you go, the trick is to drag as many people along the path with you as you progress...those are my heros....if you haven't already, go to John Dudleys sight and read all of his articles he has written over the years, he has stuff on setup and shooting alike, and you'll learn some things and have a better understanding of why to do certain things...I hate being told to try something without any reason to go along with it...everything we do is very logical once you get the "whole" picture. John has a new site, Nockon Archery I think and a new hunting show and he's a great guy. Ryan


----------

